# Angel food



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys, just picked up some angels earlier this week. Got 4 silver angels about 2 inches. My question is there a better way to get them to eat. What i mean is that they are with 5 black tetras in a 55gal that seem to eat any food i put in quite quickly. The angels have been getting food as i'ved watched them but is there any other way that they can be guaranteed food, other than taking the tetras out? 

Thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

crxmaniac said:


> Hi guys, just picked up some angels earlier this week. Got 4 silver angels about 2 inches. My question is there a better way to get them to eat. What i mean is that they are with 5 black tetras in a 55gal that seem to eat any food i put in quite quickly. The angels have been getting food as i'ved watched them but is there any other way that they can be guaranteed food, other than taking the tetras out?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe you can try frozen blood worms, and try buying Hikari Frozen Blood Worms, because they UV sterilized them, so they are diseased free (The price is a little expensiver than normal blood worms brand)

Every fish loves them


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

i give them the freeze dried ones, and they seem to like them, i'll try some frozen ones thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Any food you feed the angels can also be eaten by the tetras. But as long as your angels are not stressed and well acclimatized, you dont have to worry about them not getting enough food because of the tetras. Angels can stand their ground when it comes to feeding time.

As for foods, remember to have a varied diet and not exclusive meaty foods (can lead to constipation in the fish and empty wallets). I personally find the angels love New Life Spectrum Cichlid formula, mix that with some Omega One pellets and Tetra brand and you have a well staple for food. A few times a week, give them some bloodworm or brines (live/frozen).

I wouldnt worry too much about the angels, as long as you are feeding enough food for the angels and the tetras, plus what ever els is in the tank.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My angels always rule whatever tank they are in. If yours aren't happy yet, they will be soon. A hungry angel will take what he wants. 

Frozen bloodworms are a very nice treat for your angel fishies, also my angels love those freeze-dried tubifex worm cubes. You stick the cube to the inside of the glass and as the water goes in, little wormy things float into the tank. Once they know what it is, they attack the cube and gobble it down.

W


----------

